# Jasper will be 6 months old tomorrow! Pics



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper turns a whole half of a year old tomorrow (  ) and he wanted me to make sure you all get to see how big and handsome he's getting! :wolfie










I took all of these either yesterday or today! 










His eyes are insane. Their color is VERY dependent on the main source of light in the room at the time. By the window in natural light tends to bring our the blue, for example.










Fluffin' out like a pro :thumb










On top of his cat shelf here. It's perfect. There's a random shelf in our living room that no one used, so my housemates and I set it up for Jasper!










See what I mean about the eyes? Wild! 










'Stop taking pictures of me! I'm tryna sleep here!' 

:mrgreen:

Thanks for reading!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's only six months old??? :shock:

Gorgeous!

What he _really_ wants is some nice weather. He can stay with me until it warms up there. :grin:


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Half Birthday Jasper!! He is so handsome,


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is enormous and such fluffiness! So cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's got such gorgeous eyes and coloring.  The third pic, where his head is tilted sideways, is sooooo cute! He must have the world's longest whiskers!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL cat! :luv How much does he weigh?! He looks so big!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh Paul,
What a Big Handsome Fluffy Hunk of Love, Jasper is!
Happy 6 months old Jasper!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My goodness how quickly time flies and how grand he's becoming! Fluff alert!! Fluff alert!! Gorgeous fluffy kitten pics!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

He's gorgeous, great photos


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

Such a handsome kitty. Very very adorable.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, Jasper!!! He looks great, what a handsome guy! 
I love love love those whiskers and fluffitude!!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww he's so fluffy!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He has a very expressive face and just a very handsome boy.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

He's gorgeous! He looks like a big boy! Agnes is 5.5 months and he looks much bigger than her.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Big, gorgeous cat!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

marie73 said:


> He's only six months old??? :shock:
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> What he _really_ wants is some nice weather. He can stay with me until it warms up there. :grin:


He is indeed only six months  my friends got a DSH kitten around when I got him and Jasper is roughly double her size haha... his parents were big kitties so it makes sense!

Hehe as much as he'd love some warm weather I don't think the poor fluff could deal without me :love2 so we'll have to pass on your offer 



Cheddar said:


> Happy Half Birthday Jasper!! He is so handsome,


Thank you! From both of us 



Jetlaya67 said:


> He is enormous and such fluffiness! So cute!


Aw, thanks so much!  from both me and the little (big) floof! 



spirite said:


> He's got such gorgeous eyes and coloring.  The third pic, where his head is tilted sideways, is sooooo cute! He must have the world's longest whiskers!


Thanks so much! His whiskers are very impressive indeed :mrgreen:


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Time Bandit said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL cat! :luv How much does he weigh?! He looks so big!


Thank you so much! :mrgreen:

It's been about a month since his last boosters; I haven't weighed him since, but he was 7.5 lb then and has definitely grown at least another half pound, possibly more, in my estimation! 



10cats2dogs said:


> Ahhh Paul,
> What a Big Handsome Fluffy Hunk of Love, Jasper is!
> Happy 6 months old Jasper!
> Sharon


Thanks so much Sharon! :grin: he is growing up so handsome, I can't even believe it! He's outgrown his little kitten gremlin face to become a gorgeous, sophisticated fluff :wolfie 



TabbCatt said:


> My goodness how quickly time flies and how grand he's becoming! Fluff alert!! Fluff alert!! Gorgeous fluffy kitten pics!


Thank you! Isn't it crazy how fast they grow?  It seems like just yesterday he could practically sit in the palm of my hand, and now he's a big handsome boy! :luv




Jenny bf said:


> He's gorgeous, great photos


Thanks so much


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Cat Minion said:


> Such a handsome kitty. Very very adorable.


Thanks, from both of us! Gosh, Jasper's going to be so full of himself if he sees all of everyone's nice compliments! 



Speechie said:


> Aww, Jasper!!! He looks great, what a handsome guy!
> I love love love those whiskers and fluffitude!!


Hehe, thank you! Fluffitude is one thing Jasper has in bounds! :lol: he's such a character.



zuma said:


> Aww he's so fluffy!


He certainly is! I don't think I'll ever be able to bring myself to give him a lion cut. I love his fluff :heart and the upkeep doesn't bother me at all.



cat owner again said:


> He has a very expressive face and just a very handsome boy.


Thank you so much! From fluffy and me both  :kittyball


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Smaughunter said:


> He's gorgeous! He looks like a big boy! Agnes is 5.5 months and he looks much bigger than her.


He is indeed a big boy! My vet thinks he is going to be absolutely huge by the time he is done growing  

I do have to say though, most of Jasper's size is in his fluff. I just bathed him earlier (went just about as well as you'd think it would :roll: ) and in reality he's a very skinny, lanky kitten. Based on this, how much he eats every day, and how fast he's been growing I'd say I'll have a GIANT fluffball on my hands when he's all done :mrgreen:



bluemilk said:


> Wow! Big, gorgeous cat!


Aw, thanks a bunch! From us both :mrgreen: :wolfie


----------



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

He is so gorgeous!! Just adorable! Made my day


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

manitobaskyline said:


> He is so gorgeous!! Just adorable! Made my day


Aw, that's great :mrgreen: thank you so much!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a bonus shot from Jasper's bath yesterday!










He was not a happy camper but his coat is so clean and soft now :thumb


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

On my - that is a photo for the internet! Look at the expression on his face.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL! His face! His skinny body! I'm so sorry, but I just can't help snickering at _any_ kitty has "that look" after their bath! 
Considering how much fluff he has, it's amazing to see his real body figure under there! He looks like he has some long legs! What a good sport he is to pose after his bath, though. Mine would run and scamper about and scratch me up desperately in trying to escape!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

cat owner again said:


> On my - that is a photo for the internet! Look at the expression on his face.


Haha, thanks!  Believe me, that expression only conveys half of his suffering. If he could speak I would like to think that immediately after the bath he could have eloquently discussed the numerous, grievous ways in which I had wronged him.

... he's not one for grudges thankfully. He hid for all of two minutes after the whole process was over then started scampering around like usual :roll:


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> LOL! His face! His skinny body! I'm so sorry, but I just can't help snickering at _any_ kitty has "that look" after their bath!
> Considering how much fluff he has, it's amazing to see his real body figure under there! He looks like he has some long legs! What a good sport he is to pose after his bath, though. Mine would run and scamper about and scratch me up desperately in trying to escape!


Oh don't worry, I think it's hilarious too! It wasn't at the time though. He was crying and making noises that I've never heard cats make  like "AH! AHHH! AHH!" He was also hyperventilating at one point. Poor baby  it's so sad to see him all scared like that, literally NOTHING fazes him besides water and car rides. He's a good boy though. Never bites or scratches no matter how agitated he is.

I was surprised to see how skinny he was! It's deceiving looking at his fluffy little body all the time; he seems fully grown!

tš


^ LOL that was Jasper saying sup. and yah, you tend to forget he's actually a skinny growing kitten when he's shrouded in magnificent fluff!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, I'm so sorry he was so stressed out there. If this was his first bath though, I don't expect him to ever forget it. My kitties had baths when they were kittens (due to some pesky fleas), but they never got over it. Every once in a while they'll come in the bathroom while I'm in the shower, staring at the shower curtain while they sit on the covered toilet. They look like I'm nuts in there, getting myself sopping wet (and clean), lol.

I'm glad Jasper didn't scratch you up! Lucky guy! My cats meowed like crazy, too, btw. They don't _ever_ want to get soaked again.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

It wasn't his first bath but it WAS his first planned bath. Which is to say, I've only ever bathed him when he got poop stuck to his little fluffy butt  that hasn't happened in almost two months now (Xmas day right before brunch with my family was the most recent time - how could I forget that?  ) so I figured it was time to reintroduce him to the concept. 

I can't tell if he did better or worse this time. Last time he would thrash and flail almost to the point where I couldn't bathe him because if any part of him was touching water he would throw himself around like a wildman. He was pretty silent though. This time he didn't do any of the squirming, but he did make some of the most pathetic sounding cries I've ever heard from an animal, along with a brief panting spell  I was really feeling for my little guy. It was hard, but I toughed it out and kept a bright face/disposition for him. Very stressful for both of us, but I do plan on bathing him more. I didn't even realize how greasy his coat had gotten until I cleaned it! I'd like to bathe him every month or so.

He's normally not allowed in our bathroom since it's small, we use it to store many cleaning products and things I don't want him getting into, and since the floor gets grimy, especially during winter. So usually he's quite curious about what's in there. Now... eh not so much


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeee!! That picture is priceless! He looks a little shell-shocked, like OMG what just happened here? Please get me back to my usual state of perfect fluffiness. 

And it is surprising how little body there is under all that fur! 

Just in case you didn't know, putting a towel on the bottom of the tub should help him feel less stressed (have I said this already? having déjà vu...). I think I've heard that cry... Celia peed on herself a couple of times last year so had to have the dreaded bath. The only way I can explain the noise is that it sounded like a siren, with the voice going up at the end, like a question: aaaahhh? aaaahhh? But like Jasper, the second time, she seemed to resign herself to being in the tub. No more trying to jump out, but the cry was that much more desperate and pitiful. Poor babies! Does Jasper let you dry him afterwards? Celia wants absolutely nothing to do with me. LOL.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

spirite said:


> Oh squeeeee!! That picture is priceless! He looks a little shell-shocked, like OMG what just happened here? Please get me back to my usual state of perfect fluffiness.
> 
> And it is surprising how little body there is under all that fur!
> 
> Just in case you didn't know, putting a towel on the bottom of the tub should help him feel less stressed (have I said this already? having déjà vu...). I think I've heard that cry... Celia peed on herself a couple of times last year so had to have the dreaded bath. The only way I can explain the noise is that it sounded like a siren, with the voice going up at the end, like a question: aaaahhh? aaaahhh? But like Jasper, the second time, she seemed to resign herself to being in the tub. No more trying to jump out, but the cry was that much more desperate and pitiful. Poor babies! Does Jasper let you dry him afterwards? Celia wants absolutely nothing to do with me. LOL.


Awww, poor Celia  she knows Jasper's plight! I was NOT prepared to deal with that cry, it took me aback a lot. Never heard anything sounding so distressed and unhappy :crying

Thanks for the tip about the towel, you did definitely post it in my old thread about bathing him. I made sure to use it. I don't have any full baths where I'm living now (I will on my next lease though :thumb ) so I had to use a plastic bin in one of our showers. My friend helped me by holding Jasper between water changing. I washed him with cat shampoo then rinsed him in freshly drawn water, hot but not too hot, with a towel on the bottom. Water predrawn/Jasper removed from the room when it was running to not freak him out more. I tried at least 

I wish he wasn't so afraid, or that I could help him more. When he was a bit younger I tried to acclimate him to regular 'water playtime' ala the wonderful Librarychick's suggestion, but he thrashed so much anytime I brought him anywhere near the slightest hint of water that I was afraid I would either hurt him by containing him or hurt myself by him scratching me inadvertently in the process of trying to escape. I guess he's gotten better for my purposes in that he'll actually let me clean him now, but I hate traumatizing him 

As far as drying goes, it's compulsory for him with that long coat... I worry about him catching a chill, especially since it's so cold out. So he gets burrito'd and me and a friend alternate between gently drying (patting with towel/blow drier on low) and combing him. I wouldn't say he enjoys it, definitely tries to run every so often, unlike day to day combing where he'll just lay there now (consistency is the key :thumb ) ... but it's not too bad. When he was finally (!) dry he hid for all of two minutes and popped right out when the treats appeared ... after stuffing his little fluffy face with those he passed out on his shelf bed like he usually does during the day and all was back to normal. I can say one thing for sure about Jasper: the little guy does not know how to hold a grudge ... he was all snuggles and purrs when he woke up :lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Paul,
OMG! Jasper is like "Really? Did you HAVE to do this to me?"
I second what Spirite said about a towel folded up in the sink, or a rubber sink mat, often what causes them to freak out, is a slippery surface! A mat or a towel, gives them 'Grip', much more reassuring! 
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Paul,
> OMG! Jasper is like "Really? Did you HAVE to do this to me?"
> I second what Spirite said about a towel folded up in the sink, or a rubber sink mat, often what causes them to freak out, is a slippery surface! A mat or a towel, gives them 'Grip', much more reassuring!
> Sharon


Thanks for the suggestion Sharon! I tried a towel, but I don't think it helped much.  An odd thing I noticed though, is that he loves sticky, plastic-y textured floors, so maybe a rubber mat would work better! I'm kicking myself for not thinking of that ... will definitely try it next time!


----------

